# Car radio/cd/dvd in RV



## rwt0910 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm installing a car radio/cd/dvd in an RV, but not in the dash. Where it will be installed is in the living area in a space that previously housed a video cassette player (12 volt system). Because of the small space, I selected a car radio (Boss BV6000) rather than a traditional receiver and dvd player. 

The snag with the install is the accessory wire that should connect to the accessory switch wire. I want to "bypass" this wire, because the system will be powered by the house 12 volt electrical system, not the vehicle electrical system. 

Does anyone have ideas on a work around to the accessory wire?

Thanks,

rwt0910


----------



## rwt0910 (Oct 10, 2007)

Some additional information re this thread:

- I have power to the radio, approx 13.4 V. 
- The display will come on for about 10 seconds and then go off. 
- The eject button works. 
- I cannot get the radio to come on. 
- I do not have the "accessory wire" connected (12 volts switched). 
- The speaker wires are connected.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello RWT,
there should still be a wire in the old housing that is ignition controlled, have you checked them all with a test light? If you hook it to constant then it will always be powered up then. I'd just extent it to the dash tuck it under the carpeting edges you'll be fine. 
OK next the video shuts off cause there's a wire that needs to be hooked to the brake switch, cause the manufacturer thinks it's in dash so they don't want you driving with it playing a move too(crash). Need to use a toggle switch and hook it to the wire labeled (E brake wire) certain heads units use different patterns to turn it on, you'll have to read in the manual for this to be certain. the last i did was you had to toggle the switch(to ground) for a three count then then undo then toggle back to open again also had to go back before the count of five so read is all i can tell you then if you still have issues ask me I'll help you.
OK, next the speakers don't work easy fix radio wont play, have an antenna hooked to it? cheap fix is to use a long piece of wire and splice one side plug it in then tape it in there should work OK then. 
Post back let me know ok?


----------



## rwt0910 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, Jaggerwild, for the info. At the moment, RV is in the shop for servicing, but will get back to you with more info next week. 

rwt0910
:beerchug:


----------



## rwt0910 (Oct 10, 2007)

connected 12 volt switch to power
connected parking brake wire to ground
radio works
sound works
dvd doesnt work
cd doesnt work
parking brake is off

rwt6000


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

RWT,
Like I said you dont have to hook it to the brake as youd want people who are back there to watch it while traveling right? Use a toggle swtich do you have the onwers manual, this will tell you the pattern to use to make the unit work. As I said im not certain as different unit use different series to make this happen, like this give the wire a ground then take it away for a four count then re give it a ground.
All depends on the onwers maunal. The CD wont work without a ground so.........
If you dont have a manual then you could look it up on the intrernet or contact the company too.
Let me know...........


----------



## rwt0910 (Oct 10, 2007)

jaggerwild,

Thanks for your help and advice. I called the manufacturer yesterday, described what was happening and they told me I have a faulty unit so I'm sending it back today. Think I'll go with a different manufacturer.

Regards,

RWT


----------

